# Helloooo



## mysolarflare (Jan 21, 2013)

sorry for all the typos


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Your horses are very nice, however are you aware that in the first picture, your horse's boots on the wrong legs, your fronts on the backs and vice versa, oops!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice to see you're in Virginia, what city?


----------



## mysolarflare (Jan 21, 2013)

-waresbear- my boots are two different sets the backs are actually labeled hind sports medicine boots and the fronts are splint boots they wouldn't fit on hind legs properly lol

-xlioness - Hampton roads area, in Suffolk


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 

Your front boots are too small if they are in fact front boots. I suspect they are pony boots as they are fitting more like an ankle boot. Front boots should come up higher on the leg


----------



## mysolarflare (Jan 21, 2013)

They are one size fits all says so on inside, boots lol they aren't for support just brushing,


----------

